
Great Gatsby curve - danaos
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Gatsby_curve
======
norkalol
wow very useful page. never heard of this curve before. hope someday all this
countries inequality will be remaining in the past

~~~
danaos
Inequality is largely the result of the economies of scale, and peoples
reluctance/ignorance towards the stock market and investing in general. I
don't see how the situation is gonna change.

